#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

## azeezy

Found link on internet on other forum.
Caution  :EEK!:  :Size Safety/Relief Valves with care.  :Embarrassment:  



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## tomas1964

Thanks

----------


## arun

thank u........

----------


## dresden

thanks

----------


## dresden

thank you

----------


## carlitos

thanks

----------


## Kamel

thank you brother

----------


## Kamel

Please any member can you upload this file in other site,
Thanks.

----------


## boundster

lets see what's inside

----------


## boundster

:Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## khalid290

thanks zeeshan

----------


## JuanCat

thank you

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

thanks

See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## djurcich

gracias

----------


## xerco

thanks

----------


## widodo_hs

Thanks

----------


## fernandovz

thanks

----------


## nedian47

thanks

----------


## cts

thanks

----------


## polaris44

shukran

----------


## kp2008

Thank you

----------


## badro

thank u

----------


## subramanian.R

thanksss

----------


## locke

thank you very much

----------


## netspyking

thanks

See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## sa12345

Thanks

----------


## sonwalYogesh

Thank you

----------


## camiqmex

thank you

----------


## RAAbro

Thank You

----------


## h_al_alfy

thank you brother

----------


## mskhadke

Thank you.

----------


## zefilo

thank

----------


## Jung

Thankyou

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## sunny2518

thanks

----------


## nskvc

Thank you

----------


## banyubiru

it is very usefull spreadsheet.

See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## hNaW

thanks

----------


## hellokrishna20

than x

----------


## SIM2

thank you

----------


## c1zone@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## gulma

thank you

----------


## asimumer

Thanks

----------


## gujamu

thank you

----------


## ait

thank you very much

----------


## anjaneyulum

Thank u

----------


## ibidabo

Thank you

----------


## platini12

thanks

----------


## arun0509

thanks

See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## tecvidya

thank you

----------


## ketan_er13

thanks

----------


## agus

Thanks

----------


## yalcin19

Thank you so Much

----------


## rawngsula

thank you

----------


## bajwa75

Please  specify on which site u want

----------


## kpartheeban

Thanks

----------


## coconut123

'thank you'

----------


## deepakrotey

thank you

----------


## vijayppt

thanks buddy

----------


## dhnsekaran

thank you

----------


## hadip

thank you

See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## P.Mahesh

thankyou

----------


## amar_singh

thnx

----------


## mkhattaby

Thanksssssssssss

----------


## bhonka70s

Thanku

----------


## mrgmm

Please any member can you upload this file in other site,
Thanks.

----------


## siraitjohan

Thank you

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## Processor

Thanks

----------


## thycooper

thanks

----------


## nitika

thank you

----------


## lumo

thank you

----------


## chel_adel

thank u

See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## rkdomble

thanks

----------


## javan

Thanks

----------


## javan

Thanks

----------


## aadamx

Thank You

----------


## eng-ars

Muchas Gracias...

(Thank you very much)

----------


## humbertito

thanks :Smile:

----------


## romio52225

thanks so much

----------


## superandy

thank you

----------


## baiju79

Thanks.

----------


## baiju79

thanks

----------


## daru

Thank you

----------


## salim004

thanks

See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## armin35

thanks

----------


## sauro

Thanks

----------


## mustafaChemEng

thank you

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## hitulhjoshi

thanks

----------


## winger2james

Thanks buddy

----------


## qazinasir

> Found link on internet on other forum.
> Caution  :Size Safety/Relief Valves with care.  
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This file has been moved or what, it say file moved and can't be download.
Regards
Qazi

----------


## McClaud

thanks

----------


## talha_sangi

what is the user name and address required when running the software

----------


## muegrob

Thankyou Brother

----------


## Shyam Seshadri

Thank You Very Much!!!!!

----------


## Raj indo

Thank you

See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## fatahjalbani

thanks

----------


## Noppakhun

Thanks :Big Grin:

----------


## rezaeipa

Thank you so much.
I surprized.

----------


## asif

> Found link on internet on other forum.
> Caution  :Size Safety/Relief Valves with care.  
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Buddy

----------


## suchart

thank

----------


## mdana

Thank you.

----------


## greengeek

thank you very much

----------


## wilson.bibe

Thanks Sir

----------


## wilson.bibe

It's necessary "username" and "adress", please upload, thanks

----------


## thawdar

It seems like the link is dead. Pls help us by providing mirror site or upload again.

----------


## greengeek

Thanks a lot

----------


## iasamore

Thanks

See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## mhuelva

thanks

----------


## sessom

thank you..

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## punjabi

Alhamdulillah, Allohuakbar..

Matur Nuwun 
Thanks
Matur Thank You

----------


## jcrv

thanks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much

----------


## mo736

Thank you

----------


## joe3112

thanks

----------


## petroabbes

file not find!!!

----------


## soes

thank you

----------


## siva2161

: :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: Thank U

See More: D.r.e.s.s.e.r. R/a/n/d Safety Relief Valve Sizing Software

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## kaliwaal

Thank you Azeezy

----------


## yogacruise

dear sir,

the link is down, could any link ? thank you

----------


## josefreitas

this link is dead

----------


## tinom

try this

'http://www.prode.com/en/valves.htm'

it's a free, very good software which calculates both control and safety valves

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## john zink

links not found

----------


## theraider

exist new link for download this software?

----------


## john zink

link not found

----------


## gateaux_boy

please upload a new link.
thank for kindly help

----------

